# Hilfe bei Gigabyte GA 970A UD3



## Niza (5. September 2013)

Moin,

*System von meinem Bruder erstmal:*
Alles gerade mal ein paar Monate alt
Gigabyte GA 970A UD3
Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4GHz
Corsair 8GB Ram 2x4GB 1600MHz 
SSD 840 120GB - Neu
2TB WD HDD
DVD Laufwerk
BeQuielt 530 Watt Pure Power
*

Ich brauche Hilfe beim einstellen des Arbeitsspeichers.*

Da der bei momentanen eintellungen BlueScrenns macht mit der endung C1.
Betriebssytem habe ich schon neuinstalliert. 

Laut Corsair soll er bei 1600Mhz 1,65Volt mir den Timings : 9 9 9 24 41 2T haben
Momentan läuft er bei 1333Mhz und 1,5Volt mit abstürzen.

*Erste hürde die Ram Spannung:*

Bei "Advanced memory Setting":

Dort unter "Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.) kann ich´"Profil 1" einstellen.
Was ist das X.M.P.?
Wenn ich das einstelle, geht die Memory Spannung (Profile-DDR-Voltage)auf 1,65Volt.
Allerdings steigt die Profile-VTT-Voltage (?)von 1,05Volt auf 1,2Volt.
Dabei habe ich keine Ahnung was die VTT-Voltage ist.

Ich kann allerdings auch unter "Advanced Voltage Settings " die Ram-Spannung Manuell auf 1,65Volt stellen.

Was stelle ich jetzt wo ein ?

Das mit der Frequenz ist klar . Sodass ich den Multi auf "8" Stelle um auf 1600Mhz zu kommen



*Jetzt die Nächste Hürde die Timings:*

Dort unter "Channel A Timing Settings" :

Warum Channel A und Channel B ?
Hat das was mit Dual Channel zu tun ?

Dort unter "DRAM Timings Selectable" :
Kann ich "Auto" "Quick" oder "Expert" wählen.

Was wähle ich hier am besten ?

Was stelle ich am besten ein um an meine 9-9-9-24-41 2T zu kommen ?

Danke im Vorraus schonmal für die Hilfe.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. September 2013)

Hallo *Niza*

Mach dir keine Sorgen 

Geh mal wie folgt durch:
1- Bios Update (wenn nötig):
=> GA 970A UD3                     (rev. 1.0/1.1)                                    : F8a
=> GA 970A UD3                     (rev. 1.2) : F8a
 => GA 970A UD3                     (rev. 3.0) : FC
 *Revision steht unten links auf dem MB.

2- 10 Minuten Zeit nehmen vor dem PC:
Bitte mit unseren Kollegen im Technischen Support telefonisch Kontakt  auf nehmen, du erreichst Sie unter der deutschen Festnetznummer   0402533040 und mit der "1" verbinden lasen. Erreichbar sind Sie ab 9-18   Uhr von Mo-FR. Sie gehen mit dir alles schnell und verständlich durch 

Alternativ kannst du aber auch dieses Formular nutzen.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## lalaker (5. September 2013)

Laut Bildern hat er UEFI, dann wird es wohl Rev 3.0 sein.

Hast du den RAM in die richtigen Slots montiert? Bei meiner Revision 1.0 sind es die weißen. 
Ich habe ebenfalls diesen RAM und der läuft mit 2t problemlos.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. September 2013)

Danke *lalaker*, recht hast du 

Ich denke, sobald alles durchgegangen ist via Tel. schreibt uns *Niza* sein vorgehen. 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## lalaker (5. September 2013)

Was ist eigentlich der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen Rev 1.0 und 3.0 neben dem VIA-Soundchip und dem anderen Kühlerdesign bzw. warum bekommt Rev. 3 UEFI und die alten Revisionen nicht?

Das ist ein rein technische Frage, ich muss UEFI nicht unbedingt haben, sonst hätte ich mir ein Mobo von A... gekauft


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. September 2013)

Gern *lalaker*

Der wesentliche unterschied ist von 1.x => 3.0 ==>> UEFi  Die Technische Umsetzung ging nicht bei der Rev1.x 

Kurz um wird das MB neu Revesioniert (Innovative aktuelle neue Komponenten eingesetzt) mit UEFI und damit es auch sichtlich wird, bekommt es eine neue Revision (3.0). 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## pcfreak26 (5. September 2013)

Ich hab das Board selbst noch in ner älteren Version (glaube Revers 1.2 mit bios f8a) in Verbindung mit einem FX6300, hatte nach einiger Zeit auch Bsods, hab den Fehler aber ganz schnell gefunden. Bei mir war die leicht übertaktete Northbridge schuld, hab aber auch andere Sorgen, kann z.B. die Cpu-Vcore nicht auf manual setzen, da denn der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt und ich das Bios reseten muss. Seit dem hab ich keine Probleme mehr, nachdem ich die meisten settings auf standart belasse.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. September 2013)

Danke *pcfreak26* für dein Feedback  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. September 2013)

Eine Bitte, diesen Post nicht zu sehr "Thread Steller Anliegen" zu verlängern. 
In diesem Bereich (Support) sollen die Thread kurz und Informativ bleiben.

Gerne Fragen abseits des Themas, bitte PM an mich 

Danke euch, GBTTM


----------



## lalaker (5. September 2013)

f8a ist aber ein ein BETA-Bios, sowas kommt ebenso wie Beta-Treiber auf meine PCs nur, wenn es Probleme gibt. 

Doch die gibt es bei mir nicht, vlt. liegt es auch an 2 Mobos von Gigabyte  Das war aber eindeutig Schleichwerbung


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. September 2013)

Grüß dich *lalaker*, alles gut  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Niza (5. September 2013)

Vielen Vielen Dank 



GBTTM schrieb:


> Danke *lalaker*, recht hast du
> 
> Ich denke, sobald alles durchgegangen ist via Tel. schreibt uns *Niza* sein vorgehen.
> 
> Gruß GBTTM


 
Gerne.

Ich habe das BIOS aktuallisiert .
Danke für den Link

Und habe dort angerufen.
Also den ich am Telefon hatte, der hatte richtig Ahnung.

Er hat mir erklärt ,dass es auch das Netzteil sein könnte, worauf ich von selber nie gekommen wäre.
Daraufhin habe ich das netzteil ausgetauscht und seitdem tatsächlich keine BlueScreens mehr.
Sonst täglich mehrere.
hoffe es bleibt so.
Und der Ram läuft auf Standart ganz gut .

Und das Netzteil,  was gerade mal ein paar Monate als ist, wird , wenn der PC jetzt ein paar Tage ohne Probleme läuft , umgetauscht.

Danke nochmals und hoffe das das System so ungewohnt stabil bleibt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. September 2013)

Guten Morgen *Niza*  alles wird gut und danke für dein Feedback  Gruß GBTTM


----------

